# كتاب المصبوبات ( الصبات المعدنية )Castings



## يونس فاخر (12 يوليو 2008)

اليكم كتاب المصبوبات ( الصبات المعدنية ) :
Castings
المؤلف
By John Campbell
دار النشر
Publisher: Butterworth-Heinemann 
عدد الصفحات وتاريخ النشر
Number Of Pages: 288 
Publication Date: 2001-01 
ISBN-10 / ASIN: 0750616962 
ISBN-13 / EAN: 9780750616966 
على الرابط التالي :

http://ifile.it/v4naoik​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (13 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم على المجهود الكبير .

وجزاك الله خيرا .

تقبل امتناني وتقديري .

البغدادي


----------



## المعتصم الهادي (14 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## يونس فاخر (14 يوليو 2008)

الشكر لله اخواني البغدادي والمعتصم الهادي وبارك الله فيكم على المرور العطر


----------



## الحارثي2 (14 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## يونس فاخر (15 يوليو 2008)

الخير للجميع ان شاء الله اخي الحارثي2


----------



## mr ali ali (7 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء
يا اخي العزيز


----------



## يونس فاخر (7 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا اخي السيد علي مروركم شرفني


----------



## أبو شيراز (22 نوفمبر 2009)

جاري التحميل وجزاكم الله خيرًا


----------



## Eng/Ali (7 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## أحمد دعبس (8 أغسطس 2010)




----------

